# Ibanez Reversed Headstock



## barrett (Apr 21, 2008)

GASing for one so much. I think Ibanez do the reverse headstocks very well and personally, I hate most others. (Agile's are nice too)

Have Ibanez ever made a 7 string with the reverse headstock ? besides customs I guess. I would really love one but I dont deserve/need a custom

I know Dino has a few with the headstocks reversed, please post pics or something. I need my fix


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 21, 2008)

Xiphos 7


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 21, 2008)

E.T guitars does replacement necks with reverse headstocks..
He cannot put an ibanez logo on it unless you supply it ..
prices are great..
all my dealings with E.T have been awesome..
Necks


----------



## barrett (Apr 21, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Xiphos 7




holy crap, can't believe I forgot about that. not a fan of the body shape at all, I love RG bodies

are the Xiphos 7s bolt on? I could buy one and then sell the body. put the neck on my 7421 or 7321. kinda wasting money though


----------



## playstopause (Apr 21, 2008)

^

Nah, it's neck-thru. But it seems you've seen the light, my friend.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 21, 2008)

Christopher Woods guitars can make you an exact replica of a Ibanez neck, reverse headstock or not. So you could buy a neck from him. I have the Xiphos 7 and I agree...


...REVERSE HEADSTOCKS FTW!!!!


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 22, 2008)

I know right Ibanez finely comes out with a 7 string with a reverse headstock and neck-thru, and it's on crazy shaped guitar


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2008)

barrett said:


> holy crap, can't believe I forgot about that. not a fan of the body shape at all, I love RG bodies
> 
> are the Xiphos 7s bolt on? I could buy one and then sell the body. put the neck on my 7421 or 7321. kinda wasting money though



I had thought about doing that, actually. Someone had mentioned that the joints don't match up correctly. 

So I'm gonna get an Agile custom instead. 

Join the RHLC!!!!!!!


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 22, 2008)

The new Iceman's are RH.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 22, 2008)

Rick said:


> Join the RHLC!!!!!!!



Words of wisdom, my friend. 

You want an example of what Ibanez could do if they'd actually listened to us?
Look at that (i know Rick loves them! ) :





Is that an epic win or what?


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 22, 2008)

that last one has one of THE sexiest black wood stain pain jobs i have ever seen

i'm actually going to keep this in mind for a Mike Sherman custom 7


----------



## petereanima (Apr 22, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Is that an epic win or what?


----------



## soldierkahn (Apr 22, 2008)

all four of those are made of EPIC WIN, im especially a fan of the your choice on inlays!

im soooo thinkin of picking up another 7620 for me to mod to hell and back, and get one of those replacement necks from ET. Their prices are beyond reasonable!


----------



## DomitianX (Apr 22, 2008)

Are those infinity's available anywhere?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 22, 2008)

In our dreams : they're mockups. 












... and i can never remember who made them!


----------



## DomitianX (Apr 22, 2008)

playstopause said:


> In our dreams : they're mockups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To whoever made those up...

You've made a powerful enemy today my friend.


----------



## Randy (Apr 22, 2008)

playstopause said:


> In our dreams : they're mockups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, ss.org's very own Frederick Thordendal 

7 String Versions:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...8-new-mockups-infinity-7-s-your-eyeballs.html

8 String Versions:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-allrighty-my-signature-ibanez-eight-rm8.html


----------



## kristallin (Apr 22, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Words of wisdom, my friend.
> 
> You want an example of what Ibanez could do if they'd actually listened to us?
> Look at that (i know Rick loves them! ) :
> ...



I would buy each and every one of those. Have so save some cash and contact Chris Woods...


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2008)

I hate you, PSP. 

You just had to bring that up, didn't you.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 22, 2008)

Rick said:


> I hate you, PSP.
> 
> You just had to bring that up, didn't you.



I know, it hurts...


----------



## TimSE (Apr 22, 2008)

man those mockups are just too much
if any n00bs ever dont understand the concept of GAS they must be shown that picture
No one would be able to resist

fucking ibanez  unlistening nubs


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 22, 2008)

[QUOTE ..REVERSE HEADSTOCKS FTW!!!![/QUOTE]


+1


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 22, 2008)

I remember those 8-string mockups. Those are probably the most beautiful Ibanezes I've ever seen! Too bad they don't and probably never will exist, though if I somehow ever get an Ibanez endorsement, I'm sending the LACS those pictures and telling them to make me one.


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## nikt (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Apr 22, 2008)

^


----------



## Coobanez (Apr 22, 2008)

Man, that bottom one in the pic of what Ibanez should make is like my dream guitar (the black wood finish one), that's amazing though I'd have a few minor adjustments of my own for a custom of it 
IBANEZ REVERSE HEADSTOCKS FTW!


----------



## sepsis311 (Apr 22, 2008)

What would it take to get those mockups produced? If they priced around 900, i would buy a couple of 'em. MAYBE buzz could talk to LACS to do a SEVENSTRING.ORG limited run? Or not? Seriously, this forum is big enough, guys like us who are dedicated Ibanez fans...

What if we agreed on one of those 4 mockups (I LOVE THE WHITE ONE) with an "ss" inlay. If we had a buy of about 40 guitars, i bet if buzz presented this to them, they'd do it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 22, 2008)

$900? It would probably be more in the area of $3000+, I'm guessing. Also, the LACS will not do a run of guitars for us. They don't do runs of guitars. They make custom one-off guitars for their endorsees. That's it. If you want one of those guitars, you're really better off taking those pictures and specs to a luthier and settling for not having an Ibanez headstock.


----------



## sepsis311 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes tom, that is how things usually go, but if the LACS shop were more like esp, and would even do 40 guitars at $1,000 each, im sure they wouldn't turn down 40k if the right person presented it to them. In high dollar, large volume buys, i've learned that companies are willing to work together. It'd be nice to get LACS to change.

I presented the idea of a 7-string L500XL from Bill Lawrence. Everyone said it wouldnt happen, but it did because we generated enough interest. Granted, they did a botched up job on it, but at least we got them to try it out. But they're a mom n' pop shop. Now, it wouldn't hurt to try it now with LACS. If 40 people had cash in hand, willing to pay, and could settle on 1 guitar from the mockup, i bet they'd do it.


----------



## Rindgecore (Apr 22, 2008)

Ibby & ESP reverse headstocks for teh WIN


----------



## sepsis311 (Apr 22, 2008)

If we can get Buzz to ask them, it would help. Well, you know what? Even if LACS doesn't do it, there are plently luthiers out there that would. I bet EKG or LGM would do it, with the Ibanez headstock, except no logo on the headstock. i wouldnt mind a blank headstock, with an SS inlay, but the first S reversed, like dino's FF necks.


----------



## Coobanez (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm down man, if you can make that happen, I'll throw the money down.
The only thing I could imagine happening is, if 40 people can all just have the same guitar, and somebody wants something different, you'd have to decide before people started sending you money, because I don't know of a lot of people up for payin $1K for a specialized guitar that isn't what they want.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 22, 2008)

sepsis311 said:


> Yes tom, that is how things usually go, but if the LACS shop were more like esp, and would even do 40 guitars at $1,000 each, im sure they wouldn't turn down 40k if the right person presented it to them. In high dollar, large volume buys, i've learned that companies are willing to work together. It'd be nice to get LACS to change.
> 
> I presented the idea of a 7-string L500XL from Bill Lawrence. Everyone said it wouldnt happen, but it did because we generated enough interest. Granted, they did a botched up job on it, but at least we got them to try it out. But they're a mom n' pop shop. Now, it wouldn't hurt to try it now with LACS. If 40 people had cash in hand, willing to pay, and could settle on 1 guitar from the mockup, i bet they'd do it.



Trust me, Jemsite would have done this a thousand times over if there was a single chance of it ever happening.

The LACS simply doesn't have the time, space or staff to start mass producing anything.

And I'd quite happily pay $4,000 for my own LACS.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 23, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Words of wisdom, my friend.
> 
> You want an example of what Ibanez could do if they'd actually listened to us?
> Look at that (i know Rick loves them! ) :
> ...



Fucking Drool


----------



## nikt (Apr 23, 2008)

sepsis311 said:


> What if we agreed on one of those 4 mockups (I LOVE THE WHITE ONE) with an "ss" inlay.



"SS" inlays in my country?? no thanks, I don't want to have troubles


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 23, 2008)

i think he meant for SevenString.org
but yeah
i could see that being an issue


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 23, 2008)

nikt said:


> "SS" inlays in my country?? no thanks, I don't want to have troubles






Sorry, for some reason this is hillarious to me.


----------



## nikt (Apr 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i think he meant for SevenString.org
> but yeah
> i could see that being an issue



I know know. still I wouldn't have time to tell that to "some" people


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jun 21, 2008)

nikt said:


> I know know. still I wouldn't have time to tell that to "some" people



hahah yea thats pretty funny. Man those sure are pretty though :\


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2008)

Thread bump. 

Dino mentioned that Ibanez is considering a reverse headstock with an archtop body so we'll see!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 22, 2008)

Rick said:


> Thread bump.
> 
> Dino mentioned that Ibanez is considering a reverse headstock with an archtop body so we'll see!



Man, how does it feel to have a connection with Dino? Honestly? I'm sure us mortals would love to know! 

Great news anyway!


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2008)

It's kinda cool. 

He basically confirmed that Tak had passed on the idea so if it shows up, it would probably debut at Summer NAMM 09, I believe.


----------

